# Help with acronym/slang



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

Today my WW sent POSOM a one word text...

"dolphins"

Possibly in reply to an earlier text from fat ba57ard about his wife being home early because of the snow (so no phone call after WWs keep fit class), possibly not.

any ideas - i have looked in the 'urban dictionary' plenty for dolphin, not much for dolphins.

thanks in advance. Y72


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Yessongs72 said:


> Today my WW sent POSOM a one word text...
> 
> "dolphins"
> 
> ...


Oh no...dolphins are notorious for being VERY sexually active, and just like humans, not just for reproduction, but simply for the fun of it. This is not good, yessongs.

Wracking by brain to come up with another plausible explanation for texting something like that, but I'm afraid I can't.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

A dolphin is a fairly popular type of vibrator. Is your wife into
"toys?" That was the first thing that came to my mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

EI

not remotely (into toys). thanks


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, this is weird. My recollection of this was triggered by a girlfriend I used to have that liked to read erotica out loud with me beside her in bed. You can certainly imagine where this lead.

(off the record, not a bad way to ramp up bedroom sports, affection, and intimacy...all components of a healthy marriage) 

Anyway, what I wrote was from memory, but just checked Wiki and found this. I could've written the paragraph myself as it's stated almost word for word with what I wrote.



Wiki said:


> Dolphins are notoriously sexual and it has been argued that dolphins are the only species other than humans, and bonobos, known to have sex for fun, rather than exclusively for reproduction. To this end, speculation and folklore has spread about their abilities in this area through the internet and other media, particularly through the zoophile community.


Dolphin - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia

Okay, perhaps this is where I read it (even though it was 15 years or so ago), and just buried it until your question triggered the recall. No matter though, as this is not a good sign at all.

What do you want to do? Just how long do you think you can sit on this and possibly allow it to develop further than it has?


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Yessongs: Just remember that WS's can get into all sorts of things that they previously were not remotely interested in.

At any rate, the meaning is not as important as the fact that she's texting cryptic messages to another man.

Does she know you read her texts or did you find out by spying?


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Yessongs72 said:


> EI
> 
> *not remotely (into toys). thanks*


*

Not with YOU, OP...
doesn't mean she isn't into toys w/ fat [email protected]@rd*


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

More importantly why is she sending him a text?
Ask her WTF it means.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

to me its a code word that has some type of meanng that most likely only they know the meaning, unfortunately.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Several definitions with sexual overtones for "dolphin":

Urban Dictionary: dolphin


Doggy style anal sex

Semi-boner

she fcked like a dolphin... many more pages. 

Sorry to say: whatever the meaning, it is not good.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Several definitions with sexual overtones for "dolphin":
> 
> Urban Dictionary: dolphin
> 
> ...



*May be she was just offering to make him a tuna salad sammich:

5. dolphin - The best meat in the tuna can.
(Tuna Can Label)
Warning:
(1) This product may contain up to 5% dolphin meat as we couldn't be bothered to separate the mammals from the fish. (2) There is no justidiction governing the meat on inadvertently caught dolphins so just suck it *****es. 
(3) Also this product may contain 7mg of mercury which is about 20% the RDA of heavy metal intake.*


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe she was banging the Miami Dolphins and he just happened to be there too. Now they look back and laugh.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

DevastatedDad said:


> Maybe she was banging the Miami Dolphins and he just happened to be there too. Now they look back and laugh.


:lol::lol:^^BANGING THE DOLPHINS LMAO^^:lol::lol:

Now that's funny - I don't care WHO you are.


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

roostr - i think you are right its a private code/acronym, or its some sort of reference to his wife (who was going to be home early yesterday evening so no 'in car' call for them), the only thing is she is (was - in the 80's) an olympic swimmer (truly) and a swimmer would regard a dolphin reference as a good thing, and WW hates her - has since the early 80's. Strange.

Cedarman/DD - I am spying, her phone is hacked so i get all her texts (including the tedious books from her sister). I am sure they have already fvcked, but that was before hacking and TAM. I need to prove PA, confrontation now would be for provable EA and would (i'm sure) drive them undergound making my 'task' even harder. Frustratingly there was stuff on her phone (before the hack) that she deleted, but her phone leaves the first line in 'history' for a couple of weeks (i don't think she realizes this), how annoying it is to read "i'd better delete this straight away..." I have so far tried three different softwares to try and drag this baby out of her phone (unsuccessfully) - it could be the key (it was sent the day after one of their meetings).

Everyone - Read the post, i've already looked at the urban dictionary with its twenty eight entries for 'dolphin' and six for 'dolphins', most just variations on a couple of themes (OK, six). The anal sex reference is mainly the girl REFUSING the males anal aproaches. (that would be about right)

Cheers, and thanks. Y72


----------

